# A year ago today



## debodun (Jan 6, 2018)

I had to have my beloved cat Adam euthanized a year ago today. He had been diagnosed with lymphoma a few months before. I tried a few vet recommended remedies, but she said that they were only palliative and there was really no cure. Administering them caused much discomfort for both of us, so I decided to just let things take their course. When he got to the point that he couldn't stand up, I knew it was his time. I still miss you, babe.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2018)

I remember Adam as your avatar. He was a handsome cat.


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I remember Adam as your avatar. He was a handsome cat.



Thank you. He was a beauty - so self-assured looking.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 6, 2018)

Precious guy, just soaking up that sunshine.   So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2018)

Rest peacefully sweet Adam, your mama will always love you.  I know this is a hard time for you Deb....hugs. :rose:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 6, 2018)

*We never do quite get over the loss of our furkids, do we?   Adam, I am sure, was a well loved little guy.  I love cats.*


----------

